# Babies have to pay for their TV



## quo17 (Feb 25, 2005)

BabyTV channel on IA5 got scrambled 
It is still for free before May 31 on DirecTV according to their website:
http://babyfirsttv.com/index.asp


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

That was one wacky channel. Now I'll have to start taping Boobah!

Thanks for the note.


----------

